# Clio RS200 Liquid Yellow



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey,

Picked up the car Friday and :doublesho is it amazing! Haven't properly cleaned it will be giving it a wash + clay at some protection today though :detailer:

Anyway here some pictures the day after I got it.... I know it is a bit dirty  

There are a lot but they do get better as the night went on as I was experimenting with the camera etc. :thumb:

Photos:


































































































































































dark but I like it:


































































































































































Sorry for all the pictures got carreid away.... Got so many looks on the way there and the way back by other cars.... :car:
Rich


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Keep meaning to test drive one of these, evo writers rave about this car.

Would make the drive to the unit more exciting and that's coming from someone who isn't a huge fan of anything French.

Gav


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks awesum, nice pics taken. Really suits that colour!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Liking the seats very much!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Man got spec great choice, seats are a must!


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice, love the colour, High spec too

My mate has a silver 09 plate one of these but its not badged up as an rs, and has different alloys, no side skirts. But does have the optional seats and spoiler like yours and the cup suspension pack.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice - How's it go ? :driver: :driver: :driver:


----------



## wil4s1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lovely looking car, Out of interest please. Can you turn the passenger airbag off in the 200 with recaro's i know you couldnt in the 197, Unfortunate reason for me getting rid of mine. Not too bad though as my dad bought it and i can still play in it every now and again.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice car and great photos, you must have an eye for photography.


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice color............and nice photos!


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

i love that colour.

brill work!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gorgeous car but still cant fathom how you can insure it at your age :lol:


----------



## bigo (Oct 20, 2010)

Tradução do português para inglês
my god .... because these cars are not sold in Brazil, ok nice car.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice car! The colour should give some good results when polished.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Lovely! Cost a bomb these RS Clio's now don't they.

Only paid £10,800 for my new 172 Cup in 2003


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

DE 1981 said:


> Keep meaning to test drive one of these, evo writers rave about this car.
> 
> Would make the drive to the unit more exciting and that's coming from someone who isn't a huge fan of anything French.
> 
> Gav


Has a lovely sound when on the throttle. Not loud but a nice growl :thumb: Also has amazingly smooth and well weighted steering. I'd recomend a test drive :thumb:



Showshine said:


> Very nice - How's it go ? :driver: :driver: :driver:


Cheer, :car: goes very well and I haven't even had 100% out of it yet :doublesho



Mini 360 said:


> Gorgeous car but still cant fathom how you can insure it at your age :lol:


Thanks haha don't even go there with insurance :wall: I loved the car so much I didn't care though :argie:



adamf said:


> Lovely! Cost a bomb these RS Clio's now don't they.
> 
> Only paid £10,800 for my new 172 Cup in 2003


In my spec a little bit more than a corsa VXR but has a nice spec inside imo and that is based on my brother owning one. Less money than a cooper S though. Otherwise you can get the 200 cup (no a/c black plastic mirrors and side strips, dash out of lower spec clio to save weight) for £16000 which I think is cheap is this day! :car:

Got some DW wet wet wet wax on it today :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

LOVE this car. Such a good colour and great spec. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely looking motor that mate, great colour as well. Lends itself perfectly to the gloss black touches as well. 

Are you taking the gentle approach to running it in? I am with my Twingo but it's hard holding back when you only do less than 50 miles a week on average! lol


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Being a jap car fan, French motors do not appeal to me. But this car makes my pants feel tight. If you ever crack out the Canon again at some point, feel free to post more photos _(especially of the ****pit, etc!).
_
Very nice indeed...

:thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Gorgeous car mate, the liquid yellow is a top colour. Great work


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice car and awesome colour!!!


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Lovely looking motor that mate, great colour as well. Lends itself perfectly to the gloss black touches as well.
> 
> Are you taking the gentle approach to running it in? I am with my Twingo but it's hard holding back when you only do less than 50 miles a week on average! lol


Cheers :thumb: I am didn't go much over 3.5krpm for the first hundred miles... now dont go much over 4-5krpm but have done 500miles now and had it since Friday :car: Have heard the shift beep on several occasions though.... had to when going through dartford tunnel...  :doublesho



solarwind said:


> Being a jap car fan, French motors do not appeal to me. But this car makes my pants feel tight. If you ever crack out the Canon again at some point, feel free to post more photos _(especially of the ****pit, etc!).
> _
> Very nice indeed...
> 
> :thumb:


haha cheers :thumb: I shall do soon hopefully  See if I can get some decent ones of the interior... The car does have the added option of the Renault Sport monitor giving you real time power and torque data.... also a G-meter... :driver:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

lovely motor! love the recaro seats :argie: some nice photography in there aswell :thumb:


----------



## Rickst3r (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice wee cars those, great pics.

Deffo the colour to get, or Alien Green!


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Hero seats 

Liquid yellow was a good choice!

Are you on cliosport?


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

loving quick clios at the moment, I had a play in a clio cup the other day and loved it.

your example looks fantastic, I really like the colour! still undecided on the wing.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

ooooo thats nice! Quality pictures... which camera did you use?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Richy888 said:


> Thanks haha don't even go there with insurance :wall: I loved the car so much I didn't care though :argie:


:lol: Wish I could afford to be in that situation as well! Enjoy the tight and twisties! :driver:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice, i really like those little Clios


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i like the look of that!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Richy888 said:


> Cheers :thumb: I am didn't go much over 3.5krpm for the first hundred miles... now dont go much over 4-5krpm but have done 500miles now and had it since Friday :car: Have heard the shift beep on several occasions though.... had to when going through dartford tunnel...  :doublesho


They seem to claim that the engines are run in already but I don't see any harm in holding back. I kept my Megane under 3,500rpm for the first 600 miles.

The Twingo is going the same way although only done 300 miles so far.

Glad you're enjoying it though, great car to have at such a young age as well.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Loving that colour!! A little bit of sex wee dribbled out!!


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheers guys  The colour makes that little bit of sex wee come out everytime I catch a glinse through the window! 

I was advised to take it easy for 600 odd miles  only 90 to go! lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

that looks awesome - cracking choice.

Great Colour IMO


----------



## Vito (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice shine for a very nice car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Detailed a few of these earlier in the year, great little cars.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

love this colour looks awesome


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

+3 thumbs up for this lovely car mate- me, my mate, and hs fiancé all love it cant wait till i can afford something like this



VeeDub:wave::driver:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

like it like it like it!


----------



## SilentSamurai (Mar 5, 2008)

wow, Recaro buckets. Those things must cost more than the car! (even though they come with it hah)

Wish we had more hatch options here in the states. Great pick sir!


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

very tidy indeed.


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

love the color :argie:


----------



## frozzu (Apr 16, 2010)

It says "photobucket. Bandwidth exceeded" etc. Problem with my computer or something else? I did see the pictures before and they were great. That's why I want to see them again


----------

